# Kinderrad tunen Alexrims Ace20?



## miki.epic (17. Oktober 2010)

Wir sind grad auf der Suche nach einem 20" Kinderrad. Es soll jetzt, wenn's nach meinem Großen geht, ein Cube Kid200 werden. Macht nach Probefahrt auch einen guten Eindruck, was Sitzposition angeht.

Wir wollen jetzt etwas tunen (Lenker, Innenlager Schaltwerk, Laufräder, Reifen), damit das ganze ein kindertaugliches Gewicht ergibt. (Ich schäme mich fast schon, wenn selbst mein schwerstes Rad im Keller leichter ist als das Kinderrad )
Frage zu den Laufrädern: Irgendwo war hier mal die Rede vom Alexrims Ace20. Leider werden die kaum in Netz angeboten und der E-Shop von Alexrims gibt zur Zeit auch nix her. Wo kann ich die derzeit kriegen?


----------



## zaskar76 (17. Oktober 2010)

Frag/Guck mal bei www.pedalkraft.de . Ich finde allerdings die Felgen vom Bambi-Laufradsatz von www.radplan-delta.de auch sehr interessant(kosten glaub ich 35Euro/Stück und haben 300gramm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miki.epic (18. Oktober 2010)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Frag/Guck mal bei www.pedalkraft.de . Ich finde allerdings die Felgen vom Bambi-Laufradsatz von www.radplan-delta.de auch sehr interessant(kosten glaub ich 35Euro/Stück und haben 300gramm).



Pedalkraft hat die leider nicht mehr und die Bambi bei Radplan Delta sind halt RR-Felgenbreite. Gehen da auch 1,50er oder 1,75 Reifen?


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass man sogar Mowjoe aufziehen könnte. Würde einfach mal fragen bis zu welcher Reifenbreite die Bambi freigeben sind, die Kommunikation klappt ja recht gut bei Delta.


----------



## chris5000 (19. Oktober 2010)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Würde einfach mal fragen bis zu welcher Reifenbreite die Bambi freigeben sind



Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Also ggf. Ergebnis bitte hier posten.
Danke


----------



## miki.epic (19. Oktober 2010)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass man sogar Mowjoe aufziehen könnte. Würde einfach mal fragen bis zu welcher Reifenbreite die Bambi freigeben sind, die Kommunikation klappt ja recht gut bei Delta.




Offiziell freigegeben bis 28mm-Reifen, Aber gut - ich fahre meine Fulcrum Racing 5 auch mit 32Zoll Crossbereifung. Radplan sagte mir nur, dass ich das selbst einschätzen muss, wie breit es geht.

Ich hab aber nochmal eine E-Mail an Alexrims geschickt, ob die ACE 20 doch noch irgendwie zu bekommen sind. Mal sehen ...


----------



## miki.epic (19. Oktober 2010)

... und habe erfahren, dass die Ace20 über den dt. Direktvertrieb nur in 24Zoll-Größe zu kriegen sind.

Ok, andere Felge: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit SunRingle Assault SL-1 oder ICI-1?


----------



## Edelziege (19. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin,

vielleicht ist das zu billig, aber ich habe mich für einfache Schürmann Felgen entschieden. Gewogene 324 Gramm, kosten knapp über 10 Euro. Das sind zwar keine Doppelkastenfelgen, aber bei 20" Kinderrädern halte ich das für vertretbar.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## miki.epic (19. Oktober 2010)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> vielleicht ist das zu billig, aber ich habe mich für einfache Schürmann Felgen entschieden. Gewogene 324 Gramm, kosten knapp über 10 Euro. Das sind zwar keine Doppelkastenfelgen, aber bei 20" Kinderrädern halte ich das für vertretbar.
> 
> ...



Nun ja, halten muss es. Mein Großer ist, würd ich mal sagen, für sein Alter ein Richtigvielfahrer. Also wenn sie was taugen, kann man da nur sparen.


----------



## chris5000 (19. Oktober 2010)

Bei Velocity gibt es eine hübsche Auswahl an 20"-Felgen. Aber hierzulande wohl auch nicht ohne Weiteres zu bekommen, wie ich fürchte.


----------



## BikerDad (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe ja den Bambini Race LRS im Cube meiner Tochter verbaut. Aufgezogen sind die Mow Joes in 2.00 , bis zum heutigen Tag keinerlei Probleme. 
Habe mal gemessen, die Außenbreite der Felge hat aktuell 19,5 mm also neu vieleicht 20 mm, breiter baut die Velocityfelge auch nicht. 

Ich denke wenn die Kinder nicht ausschließlich "abfahrtsorientiert" fahren, bzw. den Bikepark ihr zu Hause nennen wird es keine Probleme geben. 

Wobei wir jetzt in den Ferien auch im Bikepark am Ochsenkopf waren, allerdings wurden die Sprünge ausgelassen. 
Und das Rad lebt - trotz Sturz- auch noch.

MfG Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelziege (20. Oktober 2010)

miki.epic schrieb:


> Nun ja, halten muss es. Mein Großer ist, würd ich mal sagen, für sein Alter ein Richtigvielfahrer. Also wenn sie was taugen, kann man da nur sparen.



Dasselbe Felgenprofil fährt ja zu hunderttausenden in 28" herum, ohne daß gleich jedes Rad zusammenklappt. Ich sehe da in 20" keine Probleme. Die Felgen sind halt langweilig, aber was solls.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## chris5000 (20. Oktober 2010)

BikerDad schrieb:


> breiter baut die Velocityfelge auch nicht



Die Aerohead (20mm außen) mit ihren verlockenden 268g nicht. 

Aber es gibt ja auch noch die Aeroheat (24mm außen, 318g) und die einfache Triple V (26mm außen, auch nur 268 Gramm)

...

Aber gut zu wissen, dass selbst auf der für die Bambiräder verwendeten die MowJoe halten.


----------



## miki.epic (20. Oktober 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Die Aerohead (20mm außen) mit ihren verlockenden 268g nicht.
> 
> Aber es gibt ja auch noch die Aeroheat (24mm außen, 318g) und die einfache Triple V (26mm außen, auch nur 268 Gramm)
> 
> ...



Sehr verlockend, aber wo kriegt man die ran?


----------



## chris5000 (20. Oktober 2010)

miki.epic schrieb:


> Sehr verlockend, aber wo kriegt man die ran?



Kurzfristig wahrscheinlich von nirgendwo außer aus Australien/USA und selbst von dort vermutlich nicht ganz so einfach, da die 20" doch eher was spezielles sind.

Wenn mittelfristig ausreicht, würde ich nach Shops mit Fixie-Schwerpunkt schauen, die 700cc Velocity führen und fragen, ob sie bei der nächsten Order ein paar 20" mitbestellen können.

Oder auch mal beim scheinbar einzigen europäischen Distributor bricklanebikes anfragen.


----------



## miki.epic (20. Oktober 2010)

Klingt kompliziert. Hab aber inzwischen noch bei Toxy im Shop die "lite-W8" Felgen gefunden 260 gr. - sind zwar nicht ganz billig, aber wenigstens zu beschaffen.
Mein Vorbild ist jetzt übrigens das hier Ich hoffe, ich kann's preislich im Rahmen halten.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Oktober 2010)

Mal ganz dumm gedacht: wieso nicht einfach eine billige 20er Felge ohne Hohlkammer nehmen, und durchbohren wie es Trialer machen? Wenn die Dinger beim Trial-fahren halten, werden sie es wohl bei leichten Kids erst recht tun oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superelmi (20. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

zwar ham wir das Fahrrad noch nicht, aber ich konnte mir in meiner Vorfreude nicht verkneifen, schon mal ein VR zu bauen, mit einer vermutlich nicht sonderlich leichten 20"/20Loch-Dahon/Kinetix-Felge und ner 20-Loch Novatech SL-Nabe. 
Das macht dann für das VR ohne Reifen und Schnellspanner 559g, was ich persönlich nicht sehr schwer finde. Wenn ich noch ein bißchen überschüssige Schmiere von den Nippeln poliere, werden´s vielleicht noch 558g. 

Richtig teuer war das übrigens auch nicht und alles bei 0-8-15-Versendern zu erstehen.


----------



## lekanteto (21. Oktober 2010)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> vielleicht ist das zu billig, aber ich habe mich für einfache Schürmann Felgen entschieden. Gewogene 324 Gramm, kosten knapp über 10 Euro. Das sind zwar keine Doppelkastenfelgen, aber bei 20" Kinderrädern halte ich das für vertretbar.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte Schürmann Starline Hohlkammerfelgen gekauft. Mit denen habe ich das Problem, dass die Felgenbreite variiert. Dadurch variiert auch die Bremskraft der Felgenbremse bei konstanter Bremshebelposition.


----------



## lekanteto (21. Oktober 2010)

miki.epic schrieb:


> Klingt kompliziert. Hab aber inzwischen noch bei Toxy im Shop die "lite-W8" Felgen gefunden 260 gr. - sind zwar nicht ganz billig, aber wenigstens zu beschaffen.



Maximale Reifenbreite 40mm wäre mir zu schmal. Unser Sohn fährt nicht nur auf Asphalt und sein Rad ist ungefedert. Daher wollte ich einen möglichst breiten Reifen mit wenig Luftdruck fahren. Das geht besser mit breiteren Felgen.
Ich hatte mich dann für 2.0 Mow Joes und ALIENATION  'INSURGENT' Felgen (wiegen allerdings 350g und nicht wie angegeben 315g) entschieden.


----------



## miki.epic (21. Oktober 2010)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Maximale Reifenbreite 40mm wäre mir zu schmal. Unser Sohn fährt nicht nur auf Asphalt und sein Rad ist ungefedert. Daher wollte ich einen möglichst breiten Reifen mit wenig Luftdruck fahren. Das geht besser mit breiteren Felgen.
> Ich hatte mich dann für 2.0 Mow Joes und ALIENATION  'INSURGENT' Felgen (wiegen allerdings 350g und nicht wie angegeben 315g) entschieden.



Na ja, bei uns ist das anders, unser Großer ist ein Speedjunkie und kann rumpeligen Untergrund nicht leiden. Von daher wird's bei uns reichen. Und die Insurgent sind ja alles andere als preisgünstig.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. November 2010)

Ich muss mich jetzt mal anschliessen:

Hat jemand denn jetzt ein 20" Laufradsatz mal irgendwo erworben?
Ich suche auch einen leichten, bin aber nicht fündig geworden. Oder hat mal jemand einen fertigen lassen?
Kann man einen Dahon benutzen, oder sind die zu schwer?
Ich bin bei der Recherche auch bei Rigida fündig geworden, aber konnte keinen Vertrieb für die Felgen finden?

Fragen, Fragen, Fragen..oder verkauft gerade rein zufällig jemand einen schönen Laufradsatz? ;-)

Tim


----------



## miki.epic (5. November 2010)

Ich lass mir jetzt einen Satz bei meinem Händler zusammenbauen.

Felgen Toxy lite W8 406er (260 gr.) 32 Loch Felge,
Naben Novatec (vorn 130 gr. hinten 254 gr.)
Speichen vorn und hinten jew. 16, (je nachdem, was mein Händler da hat)
Gesamtgewicht weiß ich, wenns fertig ist.

Kostenpunkt krieg ich noch gesagt, auf jeden Fall deutlich weniger als der Standard-Toxy-Laufradsatz (390,-) auf deren Onlineshop.


Als Reifen werd ich die Mow Joe in 1,85  nehmen wenn sie von der Breite passen. Es sei denn: Weiß jemand ob man auf eine 406er Felge auch 451er Reifen sicher draufkriegt? Läuft ja beides als 20 Zoll-Größe ...

Ansonsten sowas wie den Marathon Racer, da mein Großer sowieso lieber den Speedjunkie auf der Straße mimt.


----------



## zaskar76 (5. November 2010)

Hast du die Toxy-Felgen mal selbst nachgewogen?


----------



## miki.epic (5. November 2010)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Hast du die Toxy-Felgen mal selbst nachgewogen?



Felgen sind heut angekommen, laut Tune-Waage 260 gr., also nix geschönt


----------



## miki.epic (5. November 2010)

Eine Frage noch: Hat jemand schon mal eine Kurbel gekürzt? Was wäre da zu beachten? Bin ja grad auf den Trichter gekommen, dass ich in dem Bereich auch noch einiges einsparen kann, zumal ich wg. dem Kettenblatt sowieso was machen muss, weil ja eine schmalere 9-fach Kette raufkommt.
Ich hab eine sugino Alpina rumliegen, die müsste ich halt stutzen, wenn das geht...


----------



## chris5000 (5. November 2010)

Kurbel kürzen: so oder so oder ca. EUR 50.- im Laden lassen, nachdem man erstmal einen gefunden hat, der sowas macht.

(ich für meinen Teil hatte mich für letztere Option entschieden)

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stivinix (6. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich habs selber gemacht:





und 





Ist auch eine Sugino ...


----------



## superelmi (7. November 2010)

Die Novatech SL sind übrigens noch etwas leichter, sind zwar RR-Naben, aber das dürfte so ein Knirps auch durchs Gelände nicht platt kriegen. 
Geht natürlich nur fürs VR.


----------



## chris5000 (8. November 2010)

superelmi schrieb:


> Die Novatech SL sind übrigens noch etwas leichter, sind zwar RR-Naben [...]



Dummy-Frage: Ist das nicht einfach auch eine Frage der Einbaubreite des Rahmenhinterbaus? Rennradnaben für 130mm, MTB-Naben 135mm. Und Kinderräder haben i.d.R(?) 135mm? (zumindest vom Beinn 20 weiß ich, dass es 135mm hat)


----------



## zaskar76 (8. November 2010)

Deshalb schrieb superelmi ja den letzten Satz auch noch dabei.
"Geht natürlich nur fürs VR. "


----------



## miki.epic (8. November 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Dummy-Frage: Ist das nicht einfach auch eine Frage der Einbaubreite des Rahmenhinterbaus? Rennradnaben für 130mm, MTB-Naben 135mm. Und Kinderräder haben i.d.R(?) 135mm? (zumindest vom Beinn 20 weiß ich, dass es 135mm hat)



Das Cube hat auch 135 hinten. Aber vorne ist's egal. Da hätte ich auch die 90gr. Nabe nehmen können. Aber die konnte mein Händler grad nicht so schnell rankriegen, deshalb die "schwere" Variante. Die passt außerdem optisch besser


----------



## Boc-M (6. Dezember 2011)

miki.epic schrieb:


> Ich lass mir jetzt einen Satz bei meinem Händler zusammenbauen.
> 
> Felgen Toxy lite W8 406er (260 gr.) 32 Loch Felge,
> Naben Novatec (vorn 130 gr. hinten 254 gr.)
> ...



Hallo miki.epic,
es interessiert mich sehr wie es mit diesem Laufradsatz geklappt hat. Ich würde gleiche Laufräder für meinen Sohn bauen lassen (vorne aber Novatec Race Superlight Nabe). Die Felge ist aber sehr schmal (nur 13 mm Maulweite) - passen die Mow Joe in 1,85 von der Breite? Ich wollte eigentlich Mow Joe in 2,0 - befürchte aber, dass das mit dieser Felge gar nicht funktioniert. Wie Breit ist die Felge (das Außenmaß)?
Was ist Deine Erfahrung? Kannst Du mir vielleicht was anderes empfehlen?
Viele Grüße


----------



## miki.epic (7. Dezember 2011)

Klappt alles. Wir wechseln je nach Lust und Laune meines Großen zwischen Schwalbe Marathon Racer und Mow Joe in 1,85. Bin nicht der einzige, der diese Reifen-Felgen-Kombi beim Kinderrad montiert hat. Damit klappt's wirklich super und ich habe nicht den Einduck, dass mein Großer was noch Breiteres braucht.
Ich kann ja heut abend mal nachmessen ...


----------



## Boc-M (7. Dezember 2011)

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort!
Könntest Du vielleicht gleich die Breite von 1.85 Mow Joe messen? Es interessiert mich wie unterschiedlich sind 1.85 und 2.0 Mow Joe`s. Die 2.0er sollten eine Breite von etwa 50mm (Stollen) bzw. 44mm (Karkasse) haben. Kennst Du wie schwer Eure 1.85 sind?


----------



## Boc-M (7. Dezember 2011)

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort!
Könntest Du vielleicht gleich die Breite von Mow Joe messen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

